# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Emulator?

## VHbug

Is there any way an emulator can be made with the beta?

----------


## Analhammer

It is possible with reverse engineering.
Yamashi created allready a packet dumper here --> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...et-dumper.html (Packet dumper) (I don't know if it still works)

I wouldn't realy expect that someone creates an Emulator before the game is out of beta and in store, since those stuff takes a lot of time and in beta there might be still a lot of changes to the game and how stuff works.

----------

